# Need a little help from my friends



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Good morning, folks, . . . Hope y'all have a great day, . . .

As for me . . . diabetic foot pain has me up . . . but y'know . . . a bowl of buttermilk and corn bread will not stop the pain . . . but it makes it easier to live with at 3:44 in the morning.

Anyone out there also struggling with "peripheral neuropathy". I'd be interested in learning what you do . . . I am seriously tired of being up 2 and 3 times each night trying to cope with the pain, etc.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

I do not suffer from that sir but I will pray for you.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I don't but my Dad does. My Mom is very much into "natural" healing. So my only advice to you is cherry juice. 1 or 2 tablespoons mixed in a glass of water and down the throat.


----------



## huntntrap (Feb 5, 2017)

I do not my mom has some permanent neuropathy. Hers started because her aorta and the lower arteries only had 18% flow. After that surgery was completed she was at least out of pain. She was on some pretty high power pain meds and was still in pain all the time.

My dad has neuropathy caused from chemotherapy. He uses cannabis oil to treat his pain.

I wish you the best I know that pain is unreal. Its best to get the underlying conditions dealt with asap.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks, everyone for the information . . . funny about the cherry juice . . . just opened up a big bag of em to make a couple pies . . . 

I have always felt it has something to do with 27 months in and around Vietnam and agent orange . . . none of the rest of my family either has it or went to Vietnam . . . 

I take a mild narcotic drug . . . gabapentin . . . and it helps. Trouble is it also makes me lazy . . . no drive . . . no desire to go do anything.

But whatever . . . again . . . thanks y'all . . . thank you especially for the prayers . . . best medicine available !!!

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't know if it will help but I used to suffer from Gout on occasion Dwight. A more godawful pain you can't imagine. I wouldn't wish that pain on anyone, well, excepting maybe Nancy Pelosi. :devil: I take Apple Cider Vinegar every morning and I have not had a touch of gout in over a year. It has to be the natural unfiltered with the mother Apple Cider Vinegar but it works wonders. Don't know if it would work on pain caused by Diabetes. Perhaps your doctor can prescribe something?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah, the gabapentin works, I take 300 Mg caps 3 times a day.

It does slow you down a bit, the 300 is a low dosage though.

I have percocet for pain also but hardly use it, and T-4's.

Daughter uses the gabby to slow down the onset of a seizure.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Sir, I know not the pain and suffering you speak of, But as I type this, I stopped and sent a prayer up the ladder.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Prayers for you & healing. 

About all I can find on diabetic neuropathy is pretty much standard info.....control your blood sugar levels, exercise, physical therapy, lose excess weight, pain meds, keep your circulation open and protect your feet at all costs. Namely wear socks, preferably those specific to diabetes/circulation and even wear them to bed.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> Thanks, everyone for the information . . . funny about the cherry juice . . . just opened up a big bag of em to make a couple pies . . .
> 
> I have always felt it has something to do with 27 months in and around Vietnam and agent orange . . . none of the rest of my family either has it or went to Vietnam . . .
> 
> ...


I too have it.
It started about 30 years ago in my toes, and is now up to my knees.
And starting in the index fingers on both hands.
I also believe it is because I served 12 months in the most heavily Agent Orange sprayed area of Vietnam.

Between the neuropathy and osteoarthritis, for years I took max doses every day of aspirin, Aleve, ibuprofin, and Tylenol. 
What this did was almost kill me from bleeding to death from the largest stomach ulcer the internist had ever seen.

I can no longer take any NSAID, only Tylenol - and more than 4,000 mg's a day will destroy your liver.

The doc gave me Gabapentin. It is not really a narcotic, it is more of a nerve blocker, used to treat epilepsy. As a recovered alcoholic I have to be very, very careful about what I put into my system.
I'm prescribed the lowest pill dosage, 100 mg, and take 3 per day. Those plus 3,000 mg of Tylenol (so I stay under max dose).
Also - vitamin B-12 helps with nerve issues. I take over the counter 1,000 microgram tabs, one per day. Plus vitamin B Complex. Plus vitamin E to help circulation.

I still have moments that feel like someone sticking a knife into my sole, and those tingling burning electroshock feelings, but those are no longer constant and are pretty rare.

My daughter suffers from four related diseases, including Small Fiber Neuropathy, which I firmly believe is due to my exposure to Agent Orange. She is in constant pain, and has been for years. She has been prescribed a number of drugs over the years, and I use her for advice.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

My prayers go out to your family, as well. Keep us informed on their progress. I have several grand-nieces.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

dwight55 said:


> Good morning, folks, . . . Hope y'all have a great day, . . .
> 
> As for me . . . diabetic foot pain has me up . . . but y'know . . . a bowl of buttermilk and corn bread will not stop the pain . . . but it makes it easier to live with at 3:44 in the morning.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear you're experiencing such pain and discomfort. I do hope you find a solution. Diabetes is a direct result of a very high carbohydrate diet (sugars, breads, pastas, sweet fruits, etc.). The best way to destroy a disease is to remove the environment in which it thrives. Take away the cause and the effect leaves the scene as well. I started a thread on the Keto diet a couple of days ago. I suggest you read up on it or at least listen to the following YouTubers:

Dr. Berg - 




Dr. Boz - 




Dr. Berry - 




Primal Edge Health - 




There are a bunch more videos I could post but this is a good start.

Best wishes!!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Type II diabetes is also a direct result of Agent Orange poisoning of in-country Vietnam vets, recognized as such by the VA. One of 14 recognized by the VA.

My A1C runs about 6.1 which is pre-diabetes according to my doc, but the VA won't provide service connected disability until it reaches 7.0.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Type II diabetes is also a direct result of Agent Orange poisoning of in-country Vietnam vets, recognized as such by the VA. One of 14 recognized by the VA.
> 
> My A1C runs about 6.1 which is pre-diabetes according to my doc, but the VA won't provide service connected disability until it reaches 7.0.


Wow. I love their thought process. We won't help folks until they're too sick to help. Awesome philosophy! They'd save you a lot of heartache and pain and save themselves a ton of money if they solved a problem before it became a bigger problem. "An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure."


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

First off Pastor Dwight, prayer sent over to my Friend Jesus. Cannot help you with the foot pain even though Mrs S is a Type 1 Diabetic she never has had any diabetic foot pain.

And secondly, I sort of joke and I certainly don't recommend this to anyone but a nip or several of Kentucky Bourbon Whisky seems to help my Osteoarthritis...at least it did Friday and Saturday night! UH-OH Looks like I'm running low on "my arthritis medicine"! :vs_smile:









Watching the chickens usually helps a bit too.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sorry about the pain you are feeling, Dwight. Wifey knows all about it as she has it due to her Type II. The pain meds helped a little in the effects are temporary. Even Lyrica, which made her feel bad.

Work Wifey whipped her up some sort of essential oil concoction to be applied topically but it did nothing at all.

This stuff seems to be helping....
https://www.rejuvica.com/products/n...h1-SwpLBcDVbv1EYicUmiROhc5sXIm9xoCI_sQAvD_BwE

She seems to be walking much easier and doesn't complain about the pain nearly as much.
@ActionJackson, I was the poster boy for Type II candidates. For years (decades), I was a carb sponge. When I was a sentry dog handler, breakfast (dinner for me as I came out of the woods after sun-up) was a few German beers and a dozen donuts. My fiancee's parents would send me care packages comprised of cases of honeybuns. Years ago, the father of a girl scout wanted to put me in for an award for buying more cookies than anyone. Guess who doesn't have diabetes.

Wifey was the average American when it comes to carbs, maybe even less. On top of that, we went Paleo a couple-three years ago. After the first month of no carbs, we added very little back into our diet and those were mostly rice. About a year or so ago, she was diagnosed with Type II. A healthy-eating woman in her 40's who is as then as a rail, comes down with diabetes and this former carb-hound doesn't have it. Go figure.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

It is also possible to have peripheral neuropathy without any hint of diabetes.

Bottom line - it sucks. At this very moment, my feet are calm. BUT, if I walk outside barefoot on the grass, they very well could go from calm to feeling like each blade of grass was an electric wire.

Hard to explain to people that your legs and feet can be numb and feel full of novocaine, and hurt like hell at the exact same time.

But, as a veteran, I can easily put things into perspective - I've got it made. I'm the lucky one.
I just lost a good buddy three days ago to AO cancer. Another very good buddy who I served with has had his chemo ended and he's terminal. I have frinds missing limbs, paraplegic friends, quadraplegic friends, blinded friends.
No, I'm the lucky one.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Denton said:


> Sorry about the pain you are feeling, Dwight. Wifey knows all about it as she has it due to her Type II. The pain meds helped a little in the effects are temporary. Even Lyrica, which made her feel bad.
> 
> Work Wifey whipped her up some sort of essential oil concoction to be applied topically but it did nothing at all.
> 
> ...


Not everyone who eats lots of carbs will get diabetes. They may end up with one of many other maladies. But the key thing to remember about diabetes is that it's a result of an over-production of insulin. Insulin is created by the pancreas as a result of an over abundance of blood glucose (blood sugars). The up and down and up and down spikes that the average American subjects his/her body to is responsible for many illnesses (diabetes being one). Since Americans have become addicted to fast foods, pies, donuts, sugary coffee, soft drinks, Hostess, etc., etc. ... diabetes, heart disease, gout, arthritis, cancers, etc. have spiked.

However, not everyone will wish to eliminate the environment that disease thrives in so Keto certainly isn't for everyone. It's generally for them who's back is up against the wall. I plant the seed when and where I can. Whether anyone waters it is up to them.

My sister was recently diagnosed with cancer. She had to make a choice: change her diet and eliminate cancer's playground -- or -- take radiation and chemotherapy and get sicker. She chose the latter -- unfortunately.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm 72, I don't drink, use drugs, or smoke.
But, damnit, leave my Hershey Bars alone.:tango_face_smile:

I earned them!!


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Denton said:


> Wifey was the average American when it comes to carbs, maybe even less. On top of that, we went Paleo a couple-three years ago. After the first month of no carbs, we added very little back into our diet and those were mostly rice. About a year or so ago, she was diagnosed with Type II. A healthy-eating woman in her 40's who is as then as a rail, comes down with diabetes and this former carb-hound doesn't have it. Go figure.


Oh boy. Speaking of a "carb hound." I'm sure I could have eaten you under the table (no innuendo intended). I was raised on Twinkies, cupcakes, Aunt Jemima syrup on my pancakes and waffles, pizza, milkshakes, etc., etc. I ate that way from an infant until I was 58 (two years ago). I had a pot belly as a kid. When I got into my later teens, I started working out and got slim and muscular. Then in my mid-twenties, I went from about 165 to about 200. I then started hitting the gym and quit pastries. I got back into shape and stayed that way until I was about 40. By then, I was very muscular with 6-pack abs, and a good cardio system. But my joints started to suffer. By 45 I was regaining that old pot-belly. I started eating my donuts and pies and pastas and soft drinks and, and, and. By 58 I was 230 and couldn't see my toes. I had arthritis, gout, major back and neck pains, facial acne, and I was prone to getting Staph infections. I had lost all of my energy and even my will to live on some days.

Speaking for myself, that all changed when I started eating right. I don't even workout and yet I'm strong, energetic, and have no more joint pains (except for a wrist issue which isn't related to diet).


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

A couple of things I want to make clear:

1) I didn't join this forum to preach to anyone. I've learned a long time ago that no two people agree on everything. I respect anyone's right to disagree with me.
2) I'm not here to simply argue and prove that I'm right and someone else is wrong. I'm a survivalist ... not an egomaniac. Take what I say with a grain of salt. 
3) I aim to add a new perspective. Perhaps some of my experiences can help even one person. If so, I've done my job as a fellow human being. I like the old saying: "take what you can use and leave the rest."

Some of my personal experiences may differ from someone else's. What worked and works for me may not work for everyone or even anyone else.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

ActionJackson said:


> A couple of things I want to make clear:
> 
> 1) I didn't join this forum to preach to anyone. I've learned a long time ago that no two people agree on everything. I respect anyone's right to disagree with me.
> 2) I'm not here to simply argue and prove that I'm right and someone else is wrong. I'm a survivalist ... not an egomaniac. Take what I say with a grain of salt.
> ...


You're OK, my friend.
I do not see you are preaching to anyone.

I might even look into keto to keep my doc off my back. My wife cooks healthy meals, we don't eat crap like Burger King, my main vice is Cheez-Its and Hershey Bars. And yes, I know that's wrong.

My body is wearing out due to old age and doing some dumb stuff when young, plus a work life in the building materials distribution industry.

One example - cartilege wearing away giving me bone-on-bone got me one total knee replacement, and i need the other one done. 
Another -blowing out both rotator cuffs 35 years ago earned me a shoulder rebuild in 2010, and I need the other one done.
I've pretty much been in constant pain for 50 years.
Got osteoarthritis in my spine, too.

Note to the young pups on this board - getting old ain't for sissies.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I thought about some of my old friends on this forum who are Vietnam Vets earlier today. 

Mrs Slippy and I were exiting the store and walked nearby a gentlemen who was wearing a Vietnam Veteran Hat and a Trump T-Shirt.

When our eyes met, I said "Welcome Home" and he thanked me, Mrs S said she liked his Trump shirt so the gentleman stopped to talk to Mrs S who is much cuter than I (even though she fooled him and hid her mean-ness from him as she is able to do with most people...but I digress...)

The grizzled Vet talked to us about the state of the country and how we need to elect Trump again and regardless, feels like the country is lost for good. He then told us that a handful of his buddies, most of them alone now with no spouse, have decided to move to Costa Rico once they all sell their homes stateside. 2 of them have already done so, and he is getting his affairs in order here.

I asked him how the weather was in Costa Rico and he said when he returned from Vietnam, he was constantly cold here in the states, so warm doesn't bother him and laughed. 

We wished him well and he smiled and nodded to me, glancing at my SW 9MM on my hip, partly covered by my fishing shirt.."Stay Alert, Son" he said, "Yes Sir, you too", I replied. He chuckled and patted his pocket...

I figured he's been on high alert for a lot of years now...:vs_closedeyes:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I used to get temporary neuropathy when I was in a long alcohol binge. Once sober it goes away for me. Long term alcohol abuse causes neuropathy as well. Take care my friend.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well . . . thanks for all the tips, folks . . . 

Forgot to mention that my A1C usually is in the 4.5 range or thereabouts . . . and I can literally eat a dozen of the finest doughnuts around . . . and all will happen is tomorrow morning the scale will say one at a time please. I'll be well over my usual 185 . . . 

Fortunately I came back with everything in tact other than my head and it comes and goes. Stood for a half hour at the entrance of the portable wall when it toured several years ago . . . had to go, but did not want to. Finally walked down and started looking at the names . . . 

Far as I could see . . . none of my close buddies were on there . . . some sounded familiar . . . but I couldn't put a face to the name. Honestly . . . I'm glad I couldn't. I can and do pray for the families of everyone on that wall . . . 

But like my heart prolem . . . only my son and I have had open heart surgery in our family . . . he also has a liver situation . . . I have the neuropathy . . . and the VA says none of it is connected.

I just shrug my shoulders and tell the Lord the problems are His to solve . . . and go on.

I just wish this foot thing would find some relief. Today I'm on 1200 mg of gabapentin . . . and can do another 600 if it gets really really bad . . . but I try not to as it just does not let me think as clearly as I want to. 

Anyway . . . bored ya enough tonight . . . 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

ActionJackson said:


> I like the old saying: "take what you can use and leave the rest."


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Good God, your on 4X the gabapentin than I am?

I don't like the stuff, as you said clouds the mind and slows you down.

I keep hoping this will become an "altered state" where function, mental and physical will become normal with it.

If I know in advance there is something I need to do that requires thinking, I stop taking for that time period of engagement. 

I don't drink so there is no relief there.

Yeah, yeah, I do think sometimes.:vs_smirk:


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

“Note to the young pups on this board - getting old ain't for sissies.”

Post of the day!


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

rice paddy daddy said:


> You're OK, my friend.
> I do not see you are preaching to anyone.
> 
> I might even look into keto to keep my doc off my back. My wife cooks healthy meals, we don't eat crap like Burger King, my main vice is Cheez-Its and Hershey Bars. And yes, I know that's wrong.
> ...


Aging ain't fun ... that's for sure. Similar to you, I've been "rolling cylinders" in the welding supply industry for 27 years. Rolling cylinders requires two, large, compressed gas cylinders. One rests in the right hand and the other in the left. The cylinders are crossed like an "X" about 1 foot from the floor. When you "kick" or "roll" one cylinder it pushes the second one along so that you can roll two cylinders simultaneously. Years of doing this has injured my right wrist and it opened the door to arthritis in my left knee. 2 years ago, I was limping around like a 90-year-old. Today, I can run circles around men much younger than myself. No kidding!!

Anyway ... to the OP. I didn't mean to take away from your issue. I just heard you crying out for help and I offered one of many possible solutions. I honestly do believe you can reverse or at least minimize your pain and suffering but (like all things worth having) it'll take work and dedication.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I have to be carefull with booze, but a good shot of vodka works better than opiates for me. I have sciatica, and it,s a bitch.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Brother, I pray your path is softened as you journey on.


----------



## Green Lilly (Nov 8, 2018)

Dwight- First I stopped and said a prayer to our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ that he would reach down and help relieve you of this pain. Second, please talk to your doctor about either medical marijuana or the hemp derivative CBD oil. They have many different types and strains and there are lots of studies that have been done in the last decade that show it helps with neuropathy. There are some you ingest orally and some types that you can rub on the affected areas to provide relief. Hoping you experience relief soon.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Green Lilly said:


> Dwight- First I stopped and said a prayer to our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ that he would reach down and help relieve you of this pain. *Second, please talk to your doctor about either medical marijuana or the hemp derivative CBD oil. They have many different types and strains and there are lots of studies that have been done in the last decade that show it helps with neuropathy. There are some you ingest orally and some types that you can rub on the affected areas to provide relief. Hoping you experience relief soon*.


LOL That will go over like a Led Balloon with Mr Pastor Dwight. He's not from the 60's generation.


----------

